# New kid on the block



## BeauBQllc (Jan 8, 2019)

Hello all
Just started reading on this blog.  My wife and I love to cook, I grill and smoke. We started BBQ part time catering business last year. We live in mid-Michigan. My current smoking device is a FEC100.  My favorite wood is Michigan Cherry. My specialty is Brisket. I’m experimenting with all kinds of food on the smoker. We are in the process of building a food truck and hope to have it ready in time for the summer season.


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 8, 2019)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Great to have you here!


If you don't mind me asking, where-ish abouts in mid Michigan? I'm from just north of Flint myself :-)


----------



## BeauBQllc (Jan 8, 2019)

Fowlerville


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 8, 2019)

Welcome to 






Good luck with the business and Truck!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jan 9, 2019)

BeauBQllc said:


> Fowlerville



Fowlerville? You need to talk to Scott, he's right there as well and is the MI Group lead! He puts on a Fatty contest at his place every year. Me and my father took a mini vacation to Fowlerville for it! You are in great BBQ country!

Welcome to SMF from Wisconsin!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 9, 2019)

Welcome to the site, happy to have ya join up and good luck with the business and truck.

Chris


----------



## gary s (Feb 14, 2019)

Good Evening and Welcome from a nice warm East Texas

Gary


----------

